

Winklevosses To Challenge Today’s Facebook Ruling - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/winklevosses-to-challenge-todays-facebook-ruling/

======
phlux
Out of curiosity, do these twins maintain a facebook profile?

